# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  لم يثبت أن هند بنت عتبة رضي الله عنها ، لاكت كبد حمزة رضي الله عنه.

## محمد طه شعبان

السؤال:
ما صحة قصة أكل هند بنت عتبة لكبد حمزة ؟
الجواب :
الحمد لله
أولا :
من المعلوم بالتواتر أن حمزة بن عبد المطلب ، سيد الشهداء رضي الله عنه : قد قُتل يوم أحد شهيدا . 
وقد مثّل به المشركون ؛ لفرط غيظهم منه مما نكل بهم .
فروى البيهقي (6799) ، والطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (167) عن كَعْبِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ : " أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ : ( مَنْ رَأَى مَقْتَلَ حَمْزَةَ ؟ ) فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ أَعْزَلُ : أَنَا رَأَيْتُ مَقْتَلَهُ ، قَالَ: ( فَانْطَلِقْ فَأَرِنَاهُ ) ، فَخَرَجَ حَتَّى وَقَفَ عَلَى حَمْزَةَ ، فَرَآهُ قَدْ شُقَّ بَطْنُهُ ، وَقَدْ مُثِّلَ بِهِ ، فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ قَدْ مُثِّلَ بِهِ وَاللهِ ، فَكَرِهَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى الله عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ ، ثُمَّ وَقَفَ بَيْنَ ظَهْرَيِ الْقَتْلَى ، فَقَالَ : ( أَنَا شَهِيدٌ عَلَى هَؤُلَاءِ ، لُفُّوهُمْ فِي دِمَائِهِمْ ، فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ جَرِيحٌ يُجْرَحُ إِلَّا جَاءَ وَجُرْحُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَدْمَى ، لَوْنُهُ لَوْنُ الدَّمِ ، وَرِيحُهُ رِيحُ الْمِسْكِ ) .
قال الهيثمي في المجمع (6/ 119):
" رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيُّ  ، وَرِجَالُهُ رِجَالُ الصَّحِيحِ " .
ثانيا :
ما يذكره كثير من أهل المغازي والسير من أن هند بنت عتبة رضي الله عنها تناولت كبده رضي الله عنه بعد مقتله فلاكتها ، فلم تستسغها : لم يثبت في حديث صحيح ، وإليك البيان :
أولا : روى الإمام أحمد (4414) : حَدَّثَنَا عَفَّانُ، حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادٌ، حَدَّثَنَا عَطَاءُ بْنُ السَّائِبِ ، عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ ، عَنِ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ ، فذكر الحديث في غزوة أحد ، وفيه : 
" ... فَنَظَرُوا فَإِذَا حَمْزَةُ قَدْ بُقِرَ بَطْنُهُ، وَأَخَذَتْ هِنْدُ كَبِدَهُ فَلَاكَتْهَا، فَلَمْ تَسْتَطِعْ أَنْ تَأْكُلَهَا، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ( أَأَكَلَتْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا ؟ ) قَالُوا: لَا. قَالَ: ( مَا كَانَ اللهُ لِيُدْخِلَ شَيْئًا مِنْ حَمْزَةَ النَّارَ ) .
وهذا إسناد ضعيف ، عطاء بن السائب كان قد اختلط ، قال الحافظ في التقريب (ص 391) : " صدوق اختلط "
وسماع حماد - وهو ابن سلمة - منه كان قبل الاختلاط وبعده ، ولم يتميز حديثه قبل الاختلاط عن حديثه بعده .
انظر : "التهذيب" (7/207) .
والشعبي لم يسمع من ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه ، كما قال أبو حاتم والدارقطني 
انظر : "التهذيب" (5/ 68) .
فهذا إسناد ضعيف منقطع ، وفي متنه ما يستنكر ؛ وهو قوله ( أَأَكَلَتْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا ؟ ) قَالُوا: لَا. قَالَ: ( مَا كَانَ اللهُ لِيُدْخِلَ شَيْئًا مِنْ حَمْزَةَ النَّارَ ) ، وقد أسلمت هند وحسن إسلامها ، وبايعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فروى البخاري (3825) ، ومسلم (1714) عن عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا، قَالَتْ : " جَاءَتْ هِنْدٌ بِنْتُ عُتْبَةَ ، قَالَتْ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ، مَا كَانَ عَلَى ظَهْرِ الأَرْضِ مِنْ أَهْلِ خِبَاءٍ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ أَنْ يَذِلُّوا مِنْ أَهْلِ خِبَائِكَ ، ثُمَّ مَا أَصْبَحَ اليَوْمَ عَلَى ظَهْرِ الأَرْضِ أَهْلُ خِبَاءٍ ، أَحَبَّ إِلَيَّ أَنْ يَعِزُّوا مِنْ أَهْلِ خِبَائِكَ " .
ثانيا :
قال ابن إسحاق رحمه الله :
" قد وقفت هند بنت عتبة كما حدثني صالح بن كيسان والنسوة الآتون معها ، يمثلن بالقتلى من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ يجدعن الآذان والآناف ، حتى اتخذت هند من آذان الرجال وآنافهم خدماً وقلائد، وأعطت خدمها وقلائدها وقرطيها وحشياً ، غلام جبير بن مطعم، وبقرت عن كبد حمزة فلاكتها ، فلم تستطع أن تسيغها "
انتهى من "سيرة ابن اسحاق" (ص 333) .
وهذا إسناد مرسل لا يصح ، فصالح بن كيسان من صغار التابعين ، وجل روايته عن التابعين ، انظر : "التهذيب" (4/ 399-400) .
ثالثا :
أما رواه الواقدي في "مغازيه" (1/ 286) عن وحشي بن حرب ، أنه قال بعد قتله حمزة : " ... فَشَقَقْت بَطْنَهُ فَأَخْرَجْت كَبِدَهُ، فَجِئْت بِهَا إلَى هِنْدٍ بِنْتِ عُتْبَةَ ، فَقُلْت: مَاذَا لِي إنْ قَتَلْت قَاتِلَ أَبِيك ؟ قَالَتْ : سَلَبِي! فَقُلْت: هَذِهِ كَبِدُ حَمْزَةَ، فَمَضَغَتْهَا ثُمّ لَفَظَتْهَا ، فَلَا أَدْرِي لَمْ تُسِغْهَا أَوْ قَذَرَتْهَا ، فَنَزَعَتْ ثِيَابَهَا وَحُلِيّهَا فَأَعْطَتْنِيهِ ، ثُمّ قَالَتْ:
إذَا جِئْت مَكّةَ فَلَك عَشَرَةُ دَنَانِيرَ ، ثُمّ قَالَتْ : أَرِنِي مَصْرَعَهُ! فَأَرَيْتهَا مَصْرَعَهُ ، فَقَطَعَتْ مَذَاكِيرَهُ ، وَجَدَعَتْ أَنْفَهُ ، وَقَطَعَتْ أُذُنَيْهِ، ثُمّ جَعَلَتْ مسكَتَيْنِ وَمِعْضَدَيْنِ حتى قدمت بذلك مكّة ، وقدمت بكبده مَعَهَا ".
فهذا باطل منكر ، والواقدي لا يشتغل به ، كذبه الشافعي ، وأحمد ، والنسائي وغيرهم ، وقال إسحاق بن راهويه : هو عندي ممن يضع الحديث .
"تهذيب التهذيب" (9 /326) .
رابعا :
روى البيهقي في "دلائل النبوة" (3/ 282) من طريق مُحَمَّد بْن عَمْرِو بْنِ خَالِدٍ، قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا أَبِي قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ لَهِيعَةَ ، عَنْ أَبِي الْأَسْوَدِ ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ ، فذكر الحديث في غزوة أحد ، وفيه " ... وَوَجَدُوا حَمْزَةَ بْنَ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ عَمَّ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَدْ بُقِرَ بَطْنُهُ ، وَاحْتُمِلَتْ كَبِدُهُ ، حَمَلَهَا وَحْشِيٌّ ، وَهُوَ قَتَلَهُ وَشَقَّ بَطْنَهُ ، فَذَهَبَ بِكَبِدِهِ إِلَى هِنْدِ بِنْتِ عُتْبَةَ فِي نَذْرٍ نَذَرَتْهُ حِينَ قَتَلَ أَبَاهَا يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ "
وهذا إسناد ضعيف مرسل ، ابن لهيعة كان قد اختلط ، ومحمد بن عمرو بن خالد ذكره ابن يونس في "تاريخه" (1/ 459) ولم يذكر فيه جرحا ولا تعديلا .
خامسا :
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله :
" ذَكَرَ مُوسَى بْنُ عُقْبَةَ أَنَّ الَّذِي بَقَرَ كَبِدَ حَمْزَةَ ، وَحْشِيٌّ فَحَمَلَهَا إِلَى هِنْدٍ فَلَاكَتْهَا فَلَمْ تَسْتَطِعْ أَنْ تُسِيغَهَا " انتهى من "البداية والنهاية" (5/ 419) .
وهذا مرسل أيضا ، موسى بن عقبة تابعي صغير .
والخلاصة :
أن التمثيل بحمزة رضي الله عنه وشق بطنه بعد استشهاده ثابت .
أما ما ورد من استخراج كبده وتناول هند بنت عتبة منها وعدم استساغتها إياها فلا يثبت فيه شيء .
والله أعلم .
موقع الإسلام سؤال وجواب
ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ط¥ط³ظ„ط§ظ   ط³ط¤ط§ظ„ ظˆط¬ظˆط§ط¨ - ظ„ظ… ظ?ط«ط¨ط? ط£ظ† ظ‡ظ†ط¯ ط¨ظ†ط? ط¹ط?ط¨ط© ط±ط¶ظ? ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ط§ طŒ ظ„ط§ظƒط? ظƒط¨ط¯ ط*ظ…ط²ط© ط±ط¶ظ? ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيك أبا أسماء ، لقد انتشرت الأخبار بين كثير من الناس والتي وردت في كتب السير ، وكثير من هذه الأخبار ، لا تثبت . مما دعى البعض أن يصنف في قصص لا تثبت ، ونحو ذلك من المصنفات .

----------


## أبو عبد الله نضال

جزاكم الله خيرا 
هل بحثت قضية دراسة مشهور الأخبار والسير على قواعد التصحيح والتضعيف؟
فقد سمعت الشيخ صالحا العصيمي ينكر تطبيق القواعد الحديثية ( إعلال الأحاديث ) على مشهور الأخبار.

----------


## ذوالقرنين علي

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء، رائع! هكذا الأخبار من قبل وصلنا إلينا منذ الزمن، شكرا جزيلا  :Smile:

----------


## ذوالقرنين علي

> السؤال:
> ما صحة قصة أكل هند بنت عتبة لكبد حمزة ؟
> .


هل يسمح لي أن أترجم الى لغتي؟ لأن هذا المقال قيمة جدا!

----------


## محمد علي الطاهر

القصة مشهورة ولا معنى لإنكارها
وأفضل من هذا أن نقول : إن هند بنت عتبة فعلت هذا إبان كفرها ، وليس بعد الكفر ذنب .

----------


## حسين

> القصة مشهورة ولا معنى لإنكارها
> وأفضل من هذا أن نقول : إن هند بنت عتبة فعلت هذا إبان كفرها ، وليس بعد الكفر ذنب .


على كلامك أخي الفاضل أنه كل ما اشتهر فهو صحيح  الشهرة ليست دليل الصحة أظن كلاك يجب له تمحيص أخي

----------


## حسين

*هذا بحث رائع درس فيه الأخ كل روايات القصة .
 إزاحة الغمة في بيان ضعف قصة أكل هند من كبد حمزة
** أبو بكر الأثري
مكتبة صيد الفوائد الاسلامية
*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## ياسر ابوزيد

جزاكم الله خيرا ..بحث قيم

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

ما قولكم في سن السيدة عائشة وسن السيدة خديجة وقت زواج النبي بهما ؟ 
وهل أسلمت مارية القبطية زوج رسول الله ؟ وهل لو كانت أسلمت كان ذلك قبل زواجه صلى الله عليه وسلم بها أم بعد ؟ 
هام وعاجل

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

في ((الأغصان الندية)):
ثم تزوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خديجة بنت خويلد رضي الله عنها وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم آنذاك في الخامسة والعشرين من عمره، وخديجة  رضي الله عنها في الأربعين من عمرها([1]).
وذكر ابن إسحاق أنها كانت في الثامنة والعشرين([2]).([1]) وهو قول الواقدي في ((الطبقات))، 8/17.

([2]) «مستدرك الحاكم» 3/182 من كلام ابن إسحاق بدون إسناد.
ومما يقوي قول ابن إسحاق: أن خديجة رضي الله عنها أنجبت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ستة أولاد، وفي الغالب أن المرأة تبلغ سن اليأس من الإنجاب قبل الخمسين.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

في ((الطبقات)) (1/ 134):
عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي صَعْصَعَةَ قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلّى الله عليه وسلم يُعْجَبُ بِمَارِيَةَ الْقِبْطِيَّةِ وَكَانَتْ بَيْضَاءَ جَعْدَةً جَمِيلَةً فَأَنْزَلَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلّى الله عليه وسلم وَأُخْتَهَا عَلَى أُمِّ سُلَيْمِ بِنْتِ مِلْحَانَ، فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهِمَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلّى الله عليه وسلم فَعَرَضَ عَلَيْهِمَا الْإِسْلَامَ فَأَسْلَمَتَا.

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> في ((الطبقات)) (1/ 134):
> عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي صَعْصَعَةَ قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلّى الله عليه وسلم يُعْجَبُ بِمَارِيَةَ الْقِبْطِيَّةِ وَكَانَتْ بَيْضَاءَ جَعْدَةً جَمِيلَةً فَأَنْزَلَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلّى الله عليه وسلم وَأُخْتَهَا عَلَى أُمِّ سُلَيْمِ بِنْتِ مِلْحَانَ، فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهِمَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلّى الله عليه وسلم فَعَرَضَ عَلَيْهِمَا الْإِسْلَامَ فَأَسْلَمَتَا.


بارك الله فيك 
لم يتضمن كلامك سن السيدة عائشة وقت زواجها من الرسول كما طلبت من حضرتك 
ثانياً: 
الأثر عن مارية القبطية غير واضح المعنى 
دخل عليها هي وأختها 
يعني قبل الزواج أسملت ؟ 
يعني أنه لم يتزوجها وهي معتقدة للتثليث ؟ 
عندنا يقولون: الله جعل سيدنا محمد يتزوج مارية لتشريع زواج رجال المسلمين من الكتابيّات 
فلو تزوجها بعد أن دخلت في الإسلام يبطل هذا التعليل مع بقاء الحكم الشرعي طبعاً ليس لأن هذه القصة - لو ثبت بطلانها - دلت عليه بل لتواتر النصوص على ذلك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*عقد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على عائشة رضي الله عنها في*
*شوال من السنة العاشرة من البعثة.*
*عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها، قَالَتْ: تَزَوَّجَنِي رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي شَوَّالٍ، وَبَنَى بِي فِي شَوَّالٍ، فَأَيُّ نِسَاءِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ أَحْظَى عِنْدَهُ مِنِّي؟ قَالَ: وَكَانَتْ عَائِشَةُ تَسْتَحِبُّ أَنْ تُدْخِلَ نِسَاءَهَا فِي شَوَّالٍ([1]).*
*وكان عُمُرُ عائشة رضي الله عنها حين عقد عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، سِتَّ سِنِينَ.*
*عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا، قَالَتْ: تَزَوَّجَنِي النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَنَا بِنْتُ سِتِّ سِنِينَ، وَبَنَى بِي وَأَنَا بِنْتُ تِسْعِ سِنِينَ([2]).*
*وفي رواية: أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَزَوَّجَهَا وَهِيَ بِنْتُ سَبْعِ سِنِينَ([3]).*
*قال النووي رحمه الله:*
*((وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهَا فِي رِوَايَةٍ: تَزَوَّجَنِي وَأَنَا بِنْتُ سَبْعٍ، وَفِي أَكْثَرِ الرِّوَايَاتِ: بِنْتُ سِتٍّ؛ فَالْجَمْعُ بَيْنَهُمَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ لَهَا سِتٌّ وَكَسْرٌ؛ فَفِي رِوَايَةٍ اقْتَصَرَتْ عَلَى السِّنِينَ، وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ عَدَّتِ السَّنَةَ الَّتِي دَخَّلَتْ فِيهَا، وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ([4]))).ا ه*

[1])) صحيح: أخرجه مسلم (1423).

[2])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (3894)، ومسلم (1422).

[3])) مسلم (1422).

[4])) ((شرح مسلم)) (9/ 207).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*عَنْ عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا، قَالَتْ: تَزَوَّجَنِي النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَنَا بِنْتُ سِتِّ سِنِينَ، فَقَدِمْنَا المَدِينَةَ فَنَزِلْنَا فِي بَنِي الحَارِثِ بْنِ خَزْرَجٍ، فَوُعِكْتُ فَتَمَرَّقَ شَعَرِي، فَوَفَى جُمَيْمَةً فَأَتَتْنِي أُمِّي أُمُّ رُومَانَ، وَإِنِّي لَفِي أُرْجُوحَةٍ، وَمَعِي صَوَاحِبُ لِي، فَصَرَخَتْ بِي فَأَتَيْتُهَا، لَا أَدْرِي مَا تُرِيدُ بِي، فَأَخَذَتْ بِيَدِي حَتَّى أَوْقَفَتْنِي عَلَى بَابِ الدَّارِ، وَإِنِّي لَأُنْهِجُ حَتَّى سَكَنَ بَعْضُ نَفَسِي، ثُمَّ أَخَذَتْ شَيْئًا مِنْ مَاءٍ فَمَسَحَتْ بِهِ وَجْهِي وَرَأْسِي، ثُمَّ أَدْخَلَتْنِي الدَّارَ؛ فَإِذَا نِسْوَةٌ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ فِي الْبَيْتِ، فَقُلْنَ عَلَى الخَيْرِ وَالْبَرَكَةِ، وَعَلَى خَيْرِ طَائِرٍ، فَأَسْلَمَتْنِي إِلَيْهِنَّ، فَأَصْلَحْنَ مِنْ شَأْنِي، فَلَمْ يَرُعْنِي إِلَّا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ضُحًى، فَأَسْلَمَتْنِي إِلَيْهِ، وَأَنَا يَوْمَئِذٍ بِنْتُ تِسْعِ سِنِينَ([1]).*

[1])) متفق عليه: أخرجه البخاري (3894)، ومسلم (1422).
وقولها: (فوعكت)؛ أي: أصابني الوعك وهو الحمى. (فتمرق) تقطع، وفي رواية: فتمزق: أي؛ انتتف، (فوفى)؛ كثر، (جميمة)؛ مصغر الجمة؛ وهي: ما سقط على المنكبين من شعر الرأس.

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## احمد ابو انس

*من أشهر المواقف التي تروى في غزوة أحد موقف استشهاد حمزة بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه على يد وحشي بن حرب، ثم أكل هند بنت عتبة من كبد حمزة، فهل ثبت هذا من طرق صحيحة ؟**قال ابن إسحاق: "ووقعت هند بنت عتبة، كما حدثني صالح بن كيسان، والنسوة اللاتي معها يُمثّلن بالقتلى من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُجدّعْن الآذان والأُنُف، حتى اتخذت هند من آذان الرجال وأُنفهم خَدمًا (*) وقلائد، وأعطت خدمها وقلائدها وقرطها وحشيًا، غلام جبير بن مطعم، وبقرت عن كبد حمزة، فلاكتها، فلم تستطع أن تسيغها، فلفظتها .. (1)".**وصالح بن كيسان ثقة، من رجال الجماعة، وهو مؤدب ولد عمر بن عبد العزيز، لكن الخبر مرسل.**ثم قال ابن إسحاق: "وخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيما بلغني، يتلمّس حمزة بن عبد المطلب، فوجده ببطن الوادي قد بقر بطنه عن كبده، ومُثّل به، فجُدع أنفه وأُذناه. فحدثني محمَّد بن جعفر بن الزبير أنّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال حين رأى ما رأى."لولا أن تحزن صفية (**)، ويكون سُنّة من بعدي لتركته حتى يكون في بطون السباع، وحواصل الطير، ولئن أظهرني الله على قريش في موطن من المواطن لأُمثلنّ بثلاثين رجلًا منهم" فلما رأى المسلمون حزن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيظه على من فعل بعمّه ما فعل، قالوا. والله لئن أظفرنا الله بهم يومًا من الدهر لنمثلنّ بهم مُثلة لم يمثلها أحد من العرب (2)". والخبر مرسل.**ثم قال ابن إسحاق."وحدثني بُريدة بن سفيان بن فروة الأسلمي، عن محمَّد بن كعب القُرَظي، وحدثني من لا أتّهم عن ابن عباس، أن الله عز وجل أنزل في ذلك، من قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقول أصحابه: {وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُمْ بِهِ وَلَئِنْ صَبَرْتُمْ لَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لِلصَّابِرِينَ (126) وَاصْبِرْ وَمَا صَبْرُكَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ وَلَا تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا تَكُ فِي ضَيْقٍ مِمَّا يَمْكُرُونَ} [النحل:126-127]، فعفا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وصبر، ونهى عن المُثلة (3)".**وذكرها ابن كثير في البداية عن ابن إسحاق ثم قال: "قلت: هذه الآية مكيّة، وقصة أحد بعد الهجرة بثلاث سنين، فكيف يلتئم هذا؟ فالله أعلم (4)".**قال الذهبي في المغازي: "وقال يحي الحمّاني: حدثنا قيس -هو ابن الربيع- عن ابن أبي ليلى، عن الحكم، عن مِقْسم، عن ابن عباس، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم قُتل حمزة ومُثّل به: "لئن ظفرت بقريش لأمثلنّ بسبعين منهم". فنزلت: {وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُمْ بِهِ وَلَئِنْ صَبَرْتُمْ لَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لِلصَّابِرِينَ} فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "بل نصبر ياربّ". إسناده ضعيف من قِبَل قيس. وقد روى نحوه حجاج بن منهال، وغيره، عن صالح المرِّي -وهو ضعيف- عن سليمان التيمي، عن أبي عثمان النهدي، عن أبي هريرة، وزاد: فنظر إلى منظر لم ينظر إلى شيء قطّ أوجع منه لقلبه (5)". اهـ**وذكر هذه الرواية الهيثمي في المجمع وفيه "... ونظر إليه وقد مُثّل به، فقال: "رحمة الله عليك إنْ كنتَ ما علمتُ لوصولًا للرحم فعولًا للخيرات، والله لولا حزن من بعدك عليك لسرني أن أتركك حتى يحشرك الله من بطون السباع -أو كلمة نحوها- أمَا والله على ذلك لأمثلنّ بسبعين كميتتك" فنزل جبريل عليه السلام على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذه السورة، وقرأ: {وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُمْ بِهِ} إلى آخر الآية فَكفَّرَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأمسك عن ذلك". ثم قال الهيثمي: "رواه البزّار والطبراني، وفيه صالح بن بشير المري (***) وهو ضعيف (6)".**وروى الحاكم في المستدرك عن أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه قال: لما كان يوم أحد أصيب من الأنصار أربعة وستون رجلًا، ومن المهاجرين ستة، فمثّلوا بهم، وفيهم حمزة، فقالت الأنصار: لئن أصبناهم يومًا مثل هذا لنربينّ عليهم، فلما كان يوم فتح مكة أنزل الله عزّ وجل: {وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُمْ بِهِ وَلَئِنْ صَبَرْتُمْ لَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لِلصَّابِرِينَ (126) وَاصْبِرْ وَمَا صَبْرُكَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ} فقال رجل: لا قريش بعد اليوم، فقال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم: "كُفُّوا عن القوم غير أربعة". ثمْ قال الحاكم: "هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد، ولم يخرجاه"، ووافقه الذهبي (7).**قال ابن هشام: "ولما وقف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على حمزة قال: "لن أُصاب بمثلك أبدًا، ما وقفتُ موقفًا قطّ أغيظ إليّ من هذا (8)". قال الألباني: "حديث لا يصحّ، ذكره ابن هشام بدون إسناد، ولم أجده عند غيره، وقد نقله عنه الحافظ ابن كثير (4/ 40)، وابن حجر في (الفتح) (7/ 297) ولم يوصلاه (9)".**وروى الإِمام أحمد قال: حدثنا عفّان قال: حدثنا حمّاد قال: حدثنا عطاء بن السائب عن الشعبي عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: "... فنظروا فإذا حمزة قد بُقر بطنه، وأخذتْ هند كبده فلاكتها، فلم تستطع أن تمضغها، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أكلتْ شيئًا؟ " قالوا: لا، قال: "ما كان الله ليدخل شيئًا من حمزة في النار (10)". وفيه صلاته على حمزة سبعين صلاة.**قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في البداية والنهاية: "تفرّد به أحمد، وهذا إسناد فيه ضعف، من جهة عطاء بن السائب، فالله أعلم (11)". قال الشيخ الألباني: "وهذا هو الصواب، خلافًا لقول الشيخ أحمد شاكر: إنه صحيح، فإنه ذُهل عما ذُكر من سماعه منه في الاختلاط (12)".**وفي المتن نكارة هي: "ما كان الله ليدخل شيئًا من حمزة في النار" لأن هندًا رضي الله عنه أسلمتْ، والإِسلام يجبُّ ما قبله، ثم إنّ الراوي عن ابن مسعود هو عامر بن شراحيل الشعبي، ولا يصح له سماع من ابن مسعود، كما قال ذلك الأئمة: الحاكم، والدارقطني، وأبو حاتم (13)، وابن باز (14).**وقال ابن كثير في تفسير قوله تعالى: {وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُوا}: "وقال محمَّد بن إسحاق عن بعض أصحابه عن عطاء بن يسار قال: نزلت سورة النحل كلّها بمكة، وهي مكية، إلاّ ثلاث آيات من آخرها نزلت بالمدينة بعد أُحد حين قُتل حمزة - رضي الله عنه - ومُثّل به، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لئن أظهرني الله عليهم لأمثلنّ بثلاثين رجلًا منهم" فلما سمع المسلمون ذلك قالوا: والله لئن ظهرنا عليهم لنمثلنّ بهم مُثلة لم يمثّلها أحد من العرب بأحد قطّ، فأنزل الله: {وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُمْ بِهِ} إلى آخر السورة. وهذا مرسل، وفيه رجل مُبهم لم يسمّ".**ثم قال: "وقد روي هذا من وجه آخر متصل، فقال الحافظ أبو بكر البزّار: ... حدثنا صالح المرَي عن سليمان التيمي عن أبي عثمان عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقف على حمزة بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه حين استشهد ... ". وذكر الرواية التي نقلها الهيثمي، ثم قال ابن كثير: "هذا إسناد فيه ضعف؛ لأن صالحًا هو ابن بشير المرِّي ضعيف عند الأئمة، وقال البخاري: هو منكر الحديث (15)".**وضعّف الحديث الألباني، وقال: "وقد ثبت بعضه مختصرًا من طُرق أخرى، فأخرج الحاكم (3/ 196) والخطيب في: (التلخيص) (44/ 1) عن أنس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مرّ بحمزة يوم أحد وقد جُدع، ومُثّل به فقال: "لولا أن صفية تَجِدُ لتركته حتى يحشره الله من بطون الطير والسباع" فكفّنه في نمرة". وقال الحاكم: "صحيح على شرط مسلم". ووافقه الذهبي، وهو كما قالا.**ثم قال الشيخ الألباني: "وسبب نزول الآية السابقة في هذه الحادثة صحيح، فقد قال أُبىّ بن كعب: (لما كان يوم أُحد ... ) وذكر الحديث (16)، وقد سبق. والحديث المذكور قال عنه النووي في الخلاصة: "رواه  أبو داود بإسناد حسن، والترمذي وقال: حسن (17)". وأخرجه أيضًا الإِمام أحمد في مسنده (18).**وتمثيل المشركين بشهداء المسلمين يوم أحد ثابت، كما في البخاري من قول أبي سفيان بعد نهاية المعركة -وكان زعيم المشركين يومها: "وتجدون مُثلة لمْ آمر بها ولم تسؤني (19)".**وقال ابن عبد البر: "وروَوْا آثارًا كثيرة أكثرها مراسيل أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلّى على حمزة وعلى سائر شهداء أحد (20)".**وقال ابن حجر: "إن طرق الحديث واهية" (21) وذهب الألباني إلى تحسين حديث الصلاة على حمزة رضي الله عنه (22). وقد أفاض الشيخ سعد الحميّد -وفقه الله- في تتبّع مرويات الصلاة على حمزة رضي الله عنه (23).**المصدر:كتاب: ما شاع ولم يثبت في السيرة النبوية
د. محمد العوشن* * (*) جمع خَدَمة، وهو الخلخال (لسان العرب، مادة: خدم).
(1) الروض الأنف (6/ 15).
(**) صفية بنت عبد المطلب، أخت حمزة -رحمه الله- الذهبي: "الصحيح أنه ما أسلم من عمات النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- سواها". (السير 2/ 270).
(2) الروض الأنف (6/ 20).
(3) الروض الأنف (6/ 21).
(4) البداية والنهاية (4/ 40).
(5) المغازي (209 - 210).
(***) في الأصل المزني.
(6) مجمع الزوائد (9/ 119). وقد رواه الحاكم في المستدرك (3/ 218) رقم (4894)، وسكت عنه، وأعله الذهبي بصالح المرِّي. وذكره الحافظ في الفتح (7/ 371) وأشار إلى ضعفه.
(7) المستدرك (2/ 391، 484).
(8) الروض الأنف (6/ 20).
(9) تخريج فقه السيرة (264). وقد رواه الواقدي في المغازي (1/ 290).
(10) المسند (6/ 191).
(11) البداية والنهاية (4/ 41).
(12) حاشية فقه السيرة. ص (260).
(13) تهذيب التهذيب (5/ 68).
(14) أقوال سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز في الرجال، للأخ الفاضل الشيخ فهد السنيد. ص 19. الطبعة الأولى. دار الوطن.
(15) تفسير ابن كثير (2/ 953).
(16) سلسلة الأحاديث الضعيفة (2/ 28) رقم (550). وانظر (أحكام الجنائز وبدعها). ص (60)
(17) الخلاصة (2/ 946) أخرجه أبو داود في الجنائز، باب الشهيد يغسل (8/ 410 عون). والترمذي في الجنائز، باب ما جاء في قتلى أحد وذكر حمزة (4/ 96 تحفة).
(18) الفتح الرباني (18/ 192) وقال الساعاتي عن الحديث: وهو من زوائد عبد الله بن الإِمام أحمد على مسند أبيه - رحمهما الله -.
(19) باب غزوة أحد (7/ 350 فتح).
(20) التمهيد 24/ 244.
(21) أجوبة الحافظ ابن حجر على أسئلة بعض تلامذته، ص 54.
(22) أحكام الجنائز، ص 60.
(23) مختصر استدراك الذهبي على الحاكم لابن الملقّن. (4/ 1768). ورجح أن الحديث صحيح لغيره.*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=19085

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*«إِعلامُ العِبَاد» بعدم صحة لفظ «آكلة الأكبَاد»! 

**

سألني أحد الاخوة عن تسمية هند بنت عتبة زوجة أبي سفيان بآكلة الأكباد! هل ورد في ذلك شيء في الحديث؟!
وهل ما ينشره المدعو "المسعري وأفراخه" - أخزاهم الله - صحيح حول هذه التسمية؟! وأن بعض الصحابة أطلق عليها هذا الوصف؟!
فوعدته بتحرير جواب شاف عن هذه المسألة في وقت لاحق - إن شاء الله - لكثرة المشاغل والأحوال.. وهذا أوان الجواب على ذلك السؤال، وأسأل الله التوفيق والسداد في الجواب عن هذا اللفظ المنتشر: «آكلة الأكباد»!

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه، وبعد:
فإنّ هند بنت عتبة زوج أبي سفيان وأم معاوية كانت صاحبة حسب ونسب وذكاء، وأخبارها مشهورة.
وانتشر عنها في الكتب أنها دفعت وحشيّ لقتل حمزة بن عبد المطلب - رضي الله عنه - ومثّل بجثته وجاء بكبده إليها، فلاكته ثم لفظته، وسميت لذلك بـ «آكلة الأكباد»!!
قال الحافظ ابن عبدالبر في «الاستيعاب» (4/1923): "قَالُوا: فلما قتل حمزة وثبت عَلَيْهِ - يعني: هند - فمثلت به، وشقت بطنه، واستخرجت كبده فشوت منه وأكلت فِيمَا يقال، لأنه كَانَ قد قتل أباها يوم بدر. وقد قيل: إن الَّذِي مثل بحمزة بن عبد المطلب معاوية بن المُغِيرَةِ بن أبي العاص بن أمية، وقتله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منصرفه من أحد فِيمَا ذكر الزُّبَيْر، ثم ختم اللَّه لَهَا بالإسلام".
وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في «الإصابة» (8/346): "وشهدت أحداً، وفعلت ما فعلت بحمزة، ثم كانت تؤلّب على المسلمين إلى أن جاء اللَّه بالفتح فأسلم زوجها ثم أسلمت هي يوم الفتح، وقصّتهما - في قولها عند بيعة النساء: وأن لا يسرقن ولا يزنين، فقالت: وهل تزني الحرّة؟ وعند قوله: وَلا يَقْتُلْنَ أَوْلادَهُنَّ: وقد ربيناهم صغارا وقتلتهم كبارا مشهورة".
قلت: يقصد ابن حجر ما فعلت بحمزة من التمثيل بجثته وأخذ كبده! وهذا لا يكاد يخلو منه كتاب ترجم لسيد الشهداء حمزة أو لهند بنت عتبة!
وقد رُوي في ذلك بعض الأحاديث المرفوعة، ولا يصح فيها حديث! وكثير من الأحاديث المروية في ذلك مرسلة.
روى ابن سعد في «الطبقات» (3/8) قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا هَوْذَةُ بنُ خَلِيفَةَ، قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنَا عَوْفٌ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدٍ، قَالَ: بَلَغَنِي أَنَّ هِنْدَ بِنْتَ عُتْبَةَ بْنِ رَبِيعَةَ جَاءَتْ فِي الأَحْزَابِ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ وَكَانَتْ قَدْ نَذَرَتْ لَئِنْ قَدَرَتْ عَلَى حَمْزَةَ بنِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ لَتَأْكُلَنَّ مِنْ كَبِدِهِ. قالَ: فَلَمَّا كَانَ حَيْثُ أُصِيبَ حمزة. ومثلوا بالقتلى وجاؤوا بِحُزَّةٍ مِنْ كَبِدِ حَمْزَةَ فَأَخَذَتْهَا تَمْضُغُهَا لِتَأْكُلَهَا فَلَمْ تَسْتَطِعْ أَنْ تَبْتَلِعَهَا، فَلَفَظَتْهَا. فَبَلَغَ ذَلِكَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وسلم قال: «إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ حَرَّمَ عَلَى النَّارِ أَنْ تَذُوقَ مِنْ لَحْمِ حَمْزَةَ شَيْئًا أَبَدًا».
ثُمَّ قَالَ مُحَمَّدٌ: "وهَذِهِ شَدَائِدٌ عَلَى هِنْدٍ المِسْكِينَةِ".
قلت: محمد هو: ابن سيرين، وهذا مرسل.
وروى ابن سعد أيضاً في «الطبقات» (3/6) عن شيخه الواقدي، قال: "وقُتِلَ - أي حمزة - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ عَلَى رَأْسِ اثْنَيْنِ وَثَلاثِينَ شَهْرًا مِنَ الهِجْرَةِ وَهُوَ يَوْمَئِذٍ ابنُ تِسْعٍ وَخَمْسِينَ سَنَةً. كَانَ أَسَنَّ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِأَرْبَعِ سِنِينَ. وَكَانَ رَجُلا لَيْسَ بِالطَّوِيلِ وَلا بِالقَصِيرِ. قَتَلَهُ وَحْشِيُّ بنُ حَرْبٍ وَشَقَّ بَطْنَهُ. وَأَخَذَ كَبِدَهُ فَجَاءَ بِهَا إِلَى هِنْدِ بِنْتِ عُتْبَةَ بْنِ رَبِيعَةَ. فَمَضَغَتْهَا. ثُمَّ لَفَظَتْهَا. ثُمَّ جَاءَتْ فَمَثَّلَتْ بِحَمْزَةَ. وَجَعَلَتْ مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَسْكَتَيْنِ وَمَعْضَدَيْنِ وَخَدْمَتَيْنِ حَتَّى قَدِمَتْ بِذَلِكَ وَبِكَبِدِهِ مَكَّةَ".
وكذا روى موسى بن عقبة: "أن وحشياً بقر عن كبد حمزة، وحملها إلى هند بنت عتبة".
وروى ابنُ إسْحَاقَ قال: ووَقَعَتْ هِنْدُ بِنْتُ عُتْبَةَ، كَمَا حَدَّثَنِي صَالِحُ بنُ كَيْسَانَ، وَالنِّسْوَةُ اللَّاتِي مَعَهَا، يُمَثِّلْنَ بِالْقَتْلَى مِنْ أَصْحَابِ رَسُول الله صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، يجدّ عَن الْآذَانَ وَالْأُنُفَ، حَتَّى اتَّخَذَتْ هِنْدُ مِنْ آذَانِ الرِّجَالِ وَآنُفِهِمْ خَدَمًا - يعني: خلخال - وَقَلَائِدَ، وَأَعْطَتْ خَدَمَهَا وَقَلَائِدَهَا وَقِرَطَتَهَا وَحْشِيًّا، غُلَامَ جُبَيْرِ بنِ مُطْعِمٍ، وَبَقَرَتْ عَنْ كَبِدِ حَمْزَةَ، فَلَاكَتْهَا - أي مضغتها -، فَلَمْ تَسْتَطِعْ أَنْ تُسِيغَهَا - أي تبتلعها -، فَلَفَظَتْهَا، ثُمَّ عَلَتْ عَلَى صَخْرَةٍ مُشْرِفَةٍ، فَصَرَخَتْ بِأَعْلَى صَوْتِهَا فَقَالَتْ:
نَحْنُ جَزَيْنَاكُمْ بِيَوْمِ بَدْرٍ ... وَالْحَرْبُ بَعْدَ الْحَرْبِ ذَاتِ سُعْرِ
مَا كَانَ عَنْ عُتْبَةَ لِي مِنْ صَبْرِ ... وَلَا أَخِي وَعَمِّهِ وَبَكْرِي
شَفَيْتُ نَفْسِي وَقَضَيْتُ نَذْرِي ... شَفَيْتَ وَحْشِيُّ غَلِيلَ صَدْرِي
فَشُكْرُ وَحْشِيٍّ عَلَيَّ عُمْرِي ... حَتَّى تَرُمَّ أَعْظُمِي فِي قَبْرِي
فَأَجَابَتْهَا هِنْدُ بِنْتُ أُثَاثَةَ بنِ عَبَّادِ بنِ المُطَّلِبِ، فَقَالَتْ:
خَزِيتُ فِي بَدْرٍ وَبَعْدَ بدر ... يَا بت وَقَّاعٍ عَظِيمِ الْكُفْرِ
صَبَّحَكَ اللَّهُ غَدَاةَ الفَجْرِ ... مَلْهَاشِمَيَّي  ْنِ الطِّوَالِ الزُّهْرِ
بِكُلِّ قَطَّاعٍ حُسَامٍ يَفْرِي ... حَمْزَةُ لَيْثِي وَعَلِيٌّ صَقْرِي
إذْ رَامَ شَيْبٌ وَأَبُوكَ غَدْرِي ... فَخَضَّبَا مِنْهُ ضَوَاحِي النَّحْرِ
وَنَذْرُكَ السُّوءَ فَشَرُّ نَذْرِ
قَالَ ابنُ إسْحَاقَ: وَقَالَتْ هِنْدُ بِنْتُ عُتْبَةَ أَيْضًا:
شَفَيْتُ مِنْ حَمْزَةَ نَفْسِي بِأُحُدْ ... حَتَّى بَقَرْتُ بَطْنَهُ عَنِ الكَبِدْ
أَذْهَبَ عَنِّي ذَاكَ مَا كُنْتُ أَجِدْ ... مِنْ لَذْعَةِ الحُزْنِ الشَّدِيدِ المُعْتَمِدْ
والحَرْبُ تَعْلُوكُمْ بِشَؤْبُوبِ بَرِدْ ... تُقْدِمُ إقْدَامًا عَلَيْكُمْ كَالْأَسَدْ
ثم قال ابن إسحاق: "وخرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -، فيما بلغني، يتلمّس حمزة بن عبد المطلب، فوجده ببطن الوادي قد بقر بطنه عن كبده، ومُثّل به، فجُدع أنفه وأُذناه
قلت: وهذه أسانيدها مرسلة ضعيفة!
وأصل كلّ الروايات المرفوعة والمرسلة ما قاله عروة بن الزبير في «مغازيه»، وهي أول مُصنف في المغازي، وعليه اعتمد جُل من صنف فيها.
قال عروة: "ووجدوا حمزة بن عبد المطلب عمّ النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قد بُقر بطنه، واحتملت كَبدُهُ، حملها وحشيٌّ، وهو قتله، وشقّ بطنه، يذهب بكبده إلى هند بنت عتبة في نذرٍ نذرته حين قتل أباها يوم بدر" [دلائل النبوة للبيهقي: (3/282-283)].
ومغازي عروة بن الزبير كلها مرسلة، وكذا هي المغازي والسير عموماً لا تكون إلا مرسلة، ويتساهل أهل النقد في هذا الباب، إلا إذا كانت هذه المراسيل فيها نكارة، أو تخالف من صحّ سنده! وما رواه عروة هنا يخالفه ما جاء في حديث صحيح سيأتي ذكره بعد إن شاء الله.
وهذه الأشعار التي نقلها ابن إسحاق عن هند وغيرها لا يظهر لي أنها جاهلية!! وكأنها منتحلة بناء على انتشار القصة! والله أعلم.
ومحصّل ذلك أن هند بن عتبة أرادت الانتقام لمقتل أبيها عتبة في بدر لأن من قتله هو حمزة بن عبد المطلب - رضي الله عنه -.
قال الزبير بن بكّار: "وولد ربيعة بن عبد شمس: عتبة وشيبة قتلا يوم بدر كافرين، دعوا إلى البراز ومعهما الوليد بن عتبة، فخرجوا ثلاثتهم بين الصفين فخرج إليهم حمزة بن عبد المطلب وعلي بن أبي طالب وعبيدة بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب فقتلوهم، وضرب شيبة رجل عبيدة بن الحارث فقطعها فمات راجعاً مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالصفراء على ليلة من بدر".
فأبو هند وعمها وأخوها قتلوا في بدر! فلو صح أنها هي من أرسلت وحشي لقتل حمزة كان ينبغي أيضاً أن تنتقم من عليّ لقتله أخاها الوليد أيضاً!
وكان عتبة قال لابنه: قم يا وليد، فقام الوليد، وقام إليه علي - وكان أصغر النفر - فاختلفا ضربتين فقتله عليّ، ثم قام عتبة، وقام إليه حمزة فاختلفا ضربتين فقتله حمزة، ثم قام شيبة وقام إليه عبيدة بن الحارث وهو يومئذ أسن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فضرب شيبة رجل عبيدة بذباب السيف فأصاب عضلة ساقه فقطعها وكر حمزة وعليّ على شيبة فقتلاه، واحتملا عبيدة فحازاه إلى الصف ومخ ساقه يسيل.
وقال محمد بن علي بن حسين بن ربيعة: "لما كان يوم بدر فدعا عتبة إلى البراز قام علي بن أبي طالب إلى الوليد بن عتبة وكان مشتبهين حدثين، وقال بيده، فجعل باطنها إلى الأرض فقتله، ثم قام شبيبة بن ربيعة فقام إليه حمزة وكانا وأشار بيده فوق ذلك فقتله، ثم قام عتبة بن ربيعة وقام إليه عبيدة بن الحارث وكانا مثل هاتين الإسطوانتين فاختلفا ضربتين فضربه عبيدة ضربة أرخت عاتقه الأيسر وأسف عتبة لرجلي عبيدة فضربهما بالسيف فقطع ساقه، ورجع حمزة وعلي على عتبة فأجهزوا عليه وحملا عبيدة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في العريش" [تاريخ ابن عساكر: 38/259].
قلت: هنا يذكر أن من بارز عتبة: عبيدة بن الحارث! كما في مطبوع كتاب ابن عساكر! وأظنه قد تحرف! للاشتباه الكبير بين «عتبة» و«شيبة».
فالمتفق عليه أن الذي قتل عتبة بن ربيعة هو حمزة بن عبد المطلب.
وقد اختلف أيضاً فيمن مثّل بجثة حمزة - رضي الله عنه -.
فقيل وحشي، وقيل هند، وقيل: معاوية بن المُغِيرَةِ بن أبي العاص بن أمية، وقتله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منصرفه من أحد فِيمَا ذكر الزُّبَيْر بن بكّار.
وقيل إن وَحْشِيّا كان عَبْدًا لِابْنَةِ الحَارِثِ بنِ عَامِرِ بنِ نَوْفَلٍ، وكان قُتل يوم بدر، وهي من دفعته لقتل حمزة.
قال الواقدي في «مغازيه» (1/285): قالُوا: وَكَانَ وَحْشِيّ عَبْدًا لِابْنَةِ الحَارِثِ بنِ عَامِرِ بنِ نَوْفَلٍ - وَيُقَالُ كَانَ لِجُبَيْرِ بنِ مُطْعِمٍ- فَقَالَتْ ابْنَةُ الحَارِثِ: إنّ أَبِي قُتِلَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ، فَإِنْ أَنْتَ قَتَلْت أَحَدَ الثّلَاثَةِ فَأَنْتَ حُرّ، إنْ قَتَلْت مُحَمّدًا، أَوْ حَمْزَةَ بْنَ عَبْدِ المُطّلِبِ، أَوْ عَلِيّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ، فَإِنّي لَا أَرَى فِي الْقَوْمِ كُفُؤًا لِأَبِي غَيْرَهُمْ.
قَالَ وَحْشِيّ: أَمّا رَسُولُ اللهِ فَقَدْ عَلِمْت أَنّي لَا أَقْدِرُ عَلَيْهِ، وَأَنّ أَصْحَابَهُ لَنْ يُسْلِمُوهُ. وَأَمّا حَمْزَةُ فَقُلْت: وَاَللهِ لَوْ وَجَدْته نَائِمًا مَا أَيْقَظْته مِنْ هَيْبَتِهِ، وَأَمّا عَلِيّ فَقَدْ كُنْت أَلْتَمِسُهُ. قَالَ: فَبَيْنَا أَنَا فِي النّاسِ أَلْتَمِسُ عَلِيّا إلَى أَنْ طَلَعَ عَلَيّ، فَطَلَعَ رَجُلٌ حَذِرٌ مَرِسٌ، كَثِيرُ الِالْتِفَاتِ. فَقُلْت: مَا هَذَا صَاحِبِي الّذِي أَلْتَمِسُ! إذْ رَأَيْت حَمْزَةَ يَفْرِي النّاسَ فَرْيًا، فَكَمَنْت إلَى صَخْرَةٍ، وَهُوَ مُكَبّسٌ، لَهُ كَثِيبٌ، فَاعْتَرَضَ لَهُ سِبَاعُ ابن أُمّ أَنْمَارٍ- وَكَانَتْ أُمّهُ خَتّانَةً بِمَكّةَ مَوْلَاةً لِشَرِيفِ بنِ عِلَاجِ بنِ عَمْرِو بنِ وَهْبٍ الثّقَفِيّ، وَكَانَ سِبَاعٌ يُكَنّى أَبَا نِيَارٍ- فَقَالَ لَهُ حَمْزَةُ: وَأَنْتَ أَيْضًا يَا ابنَ مُقَطّعَةِ البُظُورِ مِمّنْ يُكْثِرُ عَلَيْنَا. هَلُمّ إلَيّ! فَاحْتَمَلَهُ حَتّى إذَا بَرَقَتْ قَدَمَاهُ رَمَى بِهِ، فَبَرَكَ عَلَيْهِ فَشَحَطَهُ شَحْطَ الشّاةِ. ثُمّ أَقْبَلَ إلَيّ مِكْبَسًا حِينَ رَآنِي، فَلَمّا بَلَغَ المَسِيلَ وَطِئَ على جرف فزلّت قدمه، فهززت حربتي حَتّى رَضِيت مِنْهَا، فَأَضْرِبُ بِهَا فِي خَاصِرَتِهِ حَتّى خَرَجْت مِنْ مَثَانَتِهِ. وَكَرّ عَلَيْهِ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ فَأَسْمَعُهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: أَبَا عُمَارَةَ! فَلَا يُجِيبُ، فَقُلْت: قَدْ، وَاَللهِ مَاتَ الرّجُلُ! وَذَكَرْت هِنْدًا وَمَا لَقِيَتْ عَلَى أَبِيهَا وَعَمّهَا وَأَخِيهَا، وَانْكَشَفَ عَنْهُ أَصْحَابُهُ حِينَ أَيْقَنُوا مَوْتَهُ وَلَا يَرَوْنِي، فَأَكُرّ عَلَيْهِ فَشَقَقْت بَطْنَهُ فَأَخْرَجْت كَبِدَهُ، فَجِئْت بِهَا إلَى هِنْدٍ بِنْتِ عُتْبَةَ، فَقُلْت: مَاذَا لِي إنْ قَتَلْت قَاتِلَ أَبِيك؟ قَالَتْ: سَلَبِي! فَقُلْت: هَذِهِ كَبِدُ حَمْزَةَ. فَمَضَغَتْهَا ثُمّ لَفَظَتْهَا، فَلَا أَدْرِي لَمْ تُسِغْهَا أَوْ قَذَرَتْهَا. فَنَزَعَتْ ثِيَابَهَا وَحُلِيّهَا فَأَعْطَتْنِيهِ  ، ثُمّ قَالَتْ: إذَا جِئْت مَكّةَ فَلَك عَشَرَةُ دَنَانِيرَ. ثُمّ قَالَتْ: أَرِنِي مَصْرَعَهُ! فَأَرَيْتهَا مَصْرَعَهُ، فَقَطَعَتْ مَذَاكِيرَهُ، وَجَدَعَتْ أَنْفَهُ، وَقَطَعَتْ أُذُنَيْهِ، ثُمّ جَعَلَتْ مَسَكَتَيْنِ وَمِعْضَدَيْنِ وخدمتين حتى قدمت بذلك مكّة، وقدمت يكبده مَعَهَا.
وفي الصحيح أن الذي دفع وحشياً لقتل حمزة ليست هند بنت عتبة! وإنما هو: جُبَيْرُ بنُ مُطْعِم بن عَدي.
فقد روى البخاري في «صحيحه» في «بَاب قَتْلِ حَمْزَةَ بنِ عَبْدِ المُطَّلِبِ»، (5/100) (4072) قال: حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بنُ عَبْدِاللَّهِ، قال: حَدَّثَنَا حُجَيْنُ بنُ المُثَنَّى، قال: حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُالعَزِيزِ بنُ عَبْدِاللَّهِ بنِ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ، عَنْ عَبْدِاللَّهِ بنِ الفَضْلِ، عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ بنِ يَسَارٍ، عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بنِ عَمْرِو بنِ أُمَيَّةَ الضَّمْرِيِّ، قالَ: خَرَجْتُ مَعَ عُبَيْدِاللَّهِ بنِ عَدِيِّ بنِ الخِيَارِ، فَلَمَّا قَدِمْنَا حِمْصَ، قالَ لِي عُبَيْدُاللَّهِ بنُ عَدِيٍّ: هَلْ لَكَ فِي وَحْشِيٍّ، نَسْأَلُهُ عَنْ قَتْلِ حَمْزَةَ؟ قُلْتُ: نَعَمْ، وَكَانَ وَحْشِيٌّ يَسْكُنُ حِمْصَ، فَسَأَلْنَا عَنْهُ، فَقِيلَ لَنَا: هُوَ ذَاكَ فِي ظِلِّ قَصْرِهِ، كَأَنَّهُ حَمِيتٌ، قَالَ: فَجِئْنَا حَتَّى وَقَفْنَا عَلَيْهِ بِيَسِيرٍ، فَسَلَّمْنَا فَرَدَّ السَّلاَمَ، قَالَ: وَعُبَيْدُاللَّ  هِ مُعْتَجِرٌ بِعِمَامَتِهِ، مَا يَرَى وَحْشِيٌّ إِلَّا عَيْنَيْهِ وَرِجْلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ عُبَيْدُاللَّهِ  : يَا وَحْشِيُّ أَتَعْرِفُنِي؟ قالَ: فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ: لا وَاللَّهِ، إِلَّا أَنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ عَدِيَّ بنَ الخِيَارِ تَزَوَّجَ امْرَأَةً يُقَالُ لَهَا أُمُّ قِتَالٍ بِنْتُ أَبِي العِيصِ، فَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ غُلاَمًا بِمَكَّةَ، فَكُنْتُ أَسْتَرْضِعُ لَهُ، فَحَمَلْتُ ذَلِكَ الغُلاَمَ مَعَ أُمِّهِ فَنَاوَلْتُهَا إِيَّاهُ، فَلَكَأَنِّي نَظَرْتُ إِلَى قَدَمَيْكَ، قَالَ: فَكَشَفَ عُبَيْدُاللَّهِ عَنْ وَجْهِهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ: أَلاَ تُخْبِرُنَا بِقَتْلِ حَمْزَةَ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ، إِنَّ حَمْزَةَ قَتَلَ طُعَيْمَةَ بنَ عَدِيِّ بنِ الخِيَارِ بِبَدْرٍ، فَقَالَ لِي مَوْلاَيَ جُبَيْرُ بنُ مُطْعِمٍ: إِنْ قَتَلْتَ حَمْزَةَ بِعَمِّي فَأَنْتَ حُرٌّ، قَالَ: فَلَمَّا أَنْ خَرَجَ النَّاسُ عَامَ عَيْنَيْنِ - وعَيْنَيْنِ جَبَلٌ بِحِيَالِ أُحُدٍ، بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهُ وَادٍ -، خَرَجْتُ مَعَ النَّاسِ إِلَى القِتَالِ، فَلَمَّا أَنِ اصْطَفُّوا لِلْقِتَالِ، خَرَجَ سِبَاعٌ فَقَالَ: هَلْ مِنْ مُبَارِزٍ؟ قَالَ: فَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهِ حَمْزَةُ بنُ عَبْدِ المُطَّلِبِ، فَقَالَ: يَا سِبَاعُ، يَا ابنَ أُمِّ أَنْمَارٍ مُقَطِّعَةِ البُظُورِ، أَتُحَادُّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟ قَالَ: ثُمَّ شَدَّ عَلَيْهِ، فَكَانَ كَأَمْسِ الذَّاهِبِ، قَالَ: وَكَمَنْتُ لِحَمْزَةَ تَحْتَ صَخْرَةٍ، فَلَمَّا دَنَا مِنِّي رَمَيْتُهُ بِحَرْبَتِي، فَأَضَعُهَا فِي ثُنَّتِهِ حَتَّى خَرَجَتْ مِنْ بَيْنِ وَرِكَيْهِ، قَالَ: فَكَانَ ذَاكَ العَهْدَ بِهِ، فَلَمَّا رَجَعَ النَّاسُ رَجَعْتُ مَعَهُمْ، فَأَقَمْتُ بِمَكَّةَ حَتَّى فَشَا فِيهَا الإِسْلاَمُ، ثُمَّ خَرَجْتُ إِلَى الطَّائِفِ، فَأَرْسَلُوا إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رَسُولًا، فَقِيلَ لِي: إِنَّهُ لاَ يَهِيجُ الرُّسُلَ، قَالَ: فَخَرَجْتُ مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى قَدِمْتُ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَلَمَّا رَآنِي قَالَ: «آنْتَ وَحْشِيٌّ» قُلْتُ: نَعَمْ، قَالَ: «أَنْتَ قَتَلْتَ حَمْزَةَ» قُلْتُ: قَدْ كَانَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ مَا بَلَغَكَ، قَالَ: «فَهَلْ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُغَيِّبَ وَجْهَكَ عَنِّي» قَالَ: فَخَرَجْتُ فَلَمَّا قُبِضَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَخَرَجَ مُسَيْلِمَةُ الكَذَّابُ، قُلْتُ: لَأَخْرُجَنَّ إِلَى مُسَيْلِمَةَ، لَعَلِّي أَقْتُلُهُ فَأُكَافِئَ بِهِ حَمْزَةَ، قَالَ: فَخَرَجْتُ مَعَ النَّاسِ، فَكَانَ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ مَا كَانَ، قَالَ: فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ قَائِمٌ فِي ثَلْمَةِ جِدَارٍ، كَأَنَّهُ جَمَلٌ أَوْرَقُ ثَائِرُ الرَّأْسِ، قَالَ: فَرَمَيْتُهُ بِحَرْبَتِي، فَأَضَعُهَا بَيْنَ ثَدْيَيْهِ حَتَّى خَرَجَتْ مِنْ بَيْنِ كَتِفَيْهِ، قَالَ: وَوَثَبَ إِلَيْهِ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الأَنْصَارِ فَضَرَبَهُ بِالسَّيْفِ عَلَى هَامَتِهِ».
قَالَ: قَالَ عَبْدُاللَّهِ بنُ الفَضْلِ: فَأَخْبَرَنِي سُلَيْمَانُ بنُ يَسَارٍ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ عَبْدَاللَّهِ بنَ عُمَرَ، يَقُولُ: "فَقَالَتْ جَارِيَةٌ عَلَى ظَهْرِ بَيْتٍ: وا أَمِيرَ المُؤْمِنِينَ، قَتَلَهُ العَبْدُ الأَسْوَدُ".
فهنا صرّح وحشيّ بأن مَوْلاه جُبَيْر بن مُطْعِمٍ أمره بقتل حَمْزَةَ لأنه قتل عمّه طُعَيْمَةَ بنَ عَدِيِّ بنِ الخِيَارِ بِبَدْرٍ.
وقال الواقدي في «مغازيه» (1/286): حَدّثَنِي عَبْدُاللهِ بنُ جَعْفَرٍ، عَنْ ابنِ أَبِي عَوْنٍ، عَنْ الزّهْرِيّ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ، قَالَ: حَدّثَنَا عُبَيْدُاللهِ بنُ عَدِيّ بنِ الخِيَارِ قَالَ: غَزَوْنَا الشّامَ فِي زَمَنِ عُثْمَانَ بنِ عَفّانَ - رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ - فَمَرَرْنَا بِحِمْصٍ بَعْدَ العَصْرِ، فَقُلْنَا: وَحْشِيّ! فَقَالُوا: لَا تَقْدِرُونَ عَلَيْهِ، هُوَ الْآنَ يَشْرَبُ الخَمْرَ حَتّى يُصْبِحَ. فَبِتْنَا مِنْ أَجْلِهِ وَإِنّا لَثَمَانُونَ رَجُلًا، فَلَمّا صَلّيْنَا الصّبْحَ جِئْنَا إلَى مَنْزِلِهِ، فَإِذَا شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ، قَدْ طُرِحَتْ لَهُ زِرْبِيّةٌ قَدْرَ مَجْلِسِهِ، فَقُلْنَا لَهُ: أَخْبِرْنَا عَنْ قَتْلِ حَمْزَةَ وَعَنْ مُسَيْلِمَةَ، فَكَرِهَ ذَلِكَ وَأَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ، فَقُلْنَا لَهُ: مَا بِتْنَا هَذِهِ اللّيْلَةَ إلّا مِنْ أَجْلِك. فَقَالَ: إنّي كُنْت عَبْدًا لِجُبَيْرِ بنِ مُطْعِمِ بن عديّ، فَلَمّا خَرَجَ النّاسُ إلَى أُحُدٍ دَعَانِي فَقَالَ: قَدْ رَأَيْت مَقْتَلَ طُعَيْمَةَ بنِ عَدِيّ، قَتَلَهُ حَمْزَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمُطّلِبِ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ، فَلَمْ تَزَلْ نِسَاؤُنَا فِي حُزْنٍ شَدِيدٍ إلَى يَوْمِي هذا، فَإِنْ قَتَلْت حَمْزَةَ فَأَنْتَ حُرّ. قالَ: فَخَرَجْت مَعَ النّاسِ وَلِي مَزَارِيقُ، وَكُنْت أَمُرّ بِهِنْدٍ بِنْتِ عُتْبَةَ فَتَقُولُ: إيه أَبَا دَسِمَةَ، اشْفِ وَاشْتَفِ! فَلَمّا وَرَدْنَا أُحُدًا نَظَرْت إلَى حَمْزَةَ يَقْدُمُ النّاسَ يَهُدّهُمْ هَدّا فَرَآنِي وَأَنَا قَدْ كَمَنْت لَهُ تَحْتَ شَجَرَةٍ، فَأَقْبَلَ نَحْوِي وَيَعْتَرِضُ لَهُ سِبَاعٌ الخُزَاعِيّ، فَأَقْبَلَ إلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: وَأَنْتَ أَيْضًا يَا ابنَ مُقَطّعَةِ البُظُورِ مِمّنْ يُكْثِرُ عَلَيْنَا، هَلُمّ إلَيّ! قَالَ: وَأَقْبَلَ حَمْزَةُ فَاحْتَمَلَهُ حَتّى رَأَيْت بَرَقَانَ رِجْلَيْهِ، ثُمّ ضَرَبَ بِهِ الْأَرْضَ ثُمّ قَتَلَهُ. وَأَقْبَلَ نَحْوِي سَرِيعًا حَتّى يَعْتَرِضَ لَهُ جُرُفٌ فَيَقَعُ فِيهِ، وَأَزْرُقُهُ بِمِزْرَاقِي فَيَقَعُ فِي ثُنّتِهِ حَتّى خَرَجَ مِنْ بَيْن رِجْلَيْهِ، فَقَتَلْته، وَأَمُرّ بِهِنْدٍ بِنْتِ عُتْبَةَ فَأَعْطَتْنِي حُلِيّهَا وَثِيَابَهَا.
وأَمّا مُسَيْلِمَةُ، فَإِنّا دَخَلْنَا حَدِيقَةَ المَوْتِ، فَلَمّا رَأَيْته زَرَقْته بِالمِزْرَاقِ وَضَرَبَهُ رَجُلٌ مِنْ الْأَنْصَارِ بِالسّيْفِ، فَرَبّك أَعْلَمُ أَيّنَا قَتَلَهُ إلّا أَنّي سَمِعْت امْرَأَةً تَصِيحُ فَوْقَ الدّيْرِ: قَتَلَهُ العَبْدُ الحَبَشِيّ.
قَالَ عُبَيْدُاللهِ: فَقُلْت: أَتَعْرِفُنِي؟ قَالَ: فَأَكَرّ بَصَرَهُ عَلَيّ، وَقَالَ: ابنُ عَدِيّ وَلِعَاتِكَةِ بِنْتِ أَبِي الْعِيصِ! قَالَ: قُلْت: نَعَمْ. قَالَ: أَمَا وَاَللهِ مَا لِي بِك عَهْدٌ بَعْدَ أَنْ رَفَعْتُك إلَى أُمّك فِي مِحَفّتِهَا الّتِي تُرْضِعُك فِيهَا، وَنَظَرْت إلَى بَرَقَانِ قدميك حتى كأن الآن.
وكَانَ فِي سَاقَيْ هِنْدٍ خَدَمَتَانِ مِنْ جَزْعِ ظَفَارٍ، وَمَسَكَتَانِ مِنْ وَرِقٍ، وَخَوَاتِمَ مِنْ وَرِقٍ، كُنّ فِي أَصَابِعِ رِجْلَيْهَا، فَأَعْطَتْنِي ذَلِكَ.
قلت: من مجموع الروايات يتبيّن لنا أن الذي دفع وحشياً لقتل حمزة هو جبير بن مطعم لأن حمزة قتل عمّه يوم بدر.
وجاء في بعض الروايات أن وحشياً أراد الاستفادة أيضاً من هند لأن أباها وعمها وأخاها قتلوا يوم بدر أيضاً، فأخذ كبد حمزة وأعطاه لها فجازته على ذلك!!
وهذا لا يثبت في رواية صحيحة، وليس في رواية البخاري، وإنما هي زيادة في رواية الواقدي عن عبدالله بن جعفر المخرمي عن عبدالواحد بن أبي عون المديني!
وعبدالله بن جعفر المخرمي كان عالماً بالمغازي لا بأس به.
لكن ذكر المزي في ترجمة «عبدالله بن جعفر» من كتابه «تهذيب الكمال» (14/373) أنه روى عن "أبي عون والد عَبْدِالوَاحِدِ بنِ أَبي عَوْنٍ، مولى المسور بن مخرمة"! ولم يذكر أنه يروي عن ابنه «عبدالواحد بن أبي عون»!!
لكنه في ترجمة «عبدالواحد» من «تهذيب الكمال» (18/464) ذكر أنه روى عن "مُحَمَّد بن مسلم بْن شهاب الزُّهْرِيّ"، وروى عَنه: "عَبدالله بن جعفر المخرمي".
فإن كانت الرواية عن والد عبدالواحد فهو مجهول الحال! وإن كانت عن ابنه فهو صدوق لا بأس به، لكن لا يُقبل ما ينفرد به.
وقد وثقه ابن معين.
وقَال أبو حاتم: "من ثقات أصحاب الزُّهْرِيّ ممن يجمع حديثه".
وقَال النَّسَائي: "ليس بِهِ بأس".
وذكره ابنُ حِبَّان في كتاب «الثقات» وقَال: "يُخطئ".
ورُوي أنّ وحشياً حمل كبد حمزة لسيده جبير بن مطعم لا لهند بنت عتبة! وهذا مما يؤيد الرواية أن الذي دفعه لقتل حمزة هو جبير فحمل له كبد حمزة ليريه إياه.
روى الواقدي في «مغازيه» (1/332) قال: حَدّثَنِي مُوسَى بنُ شَيْبَةَ، عن قطن بنِ وَهْبٍ اللّيْثِيّ، قالَ: لَمّا قَدِمَ وَحْشِيّ عَلَى أَهْلِ مَكّةَ بِمُصَابِ أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ سَارَ عَلَى رَاحِلَتِهِ أَرْبَعًا، فَانْتَهَى إلَى الثّنِيّةِ الّتِي تَطْلُعُ عَلَى الحَجُونِ، فَنَادَى بِأَعْلَى صَوْتِهِ: يَا مَعْشَرَ قُرَيْشٍ! مِرَارًا، حَتّى ثَابَ النّاسُ إلَيْهِ وَهُمْ خَائِفُونَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ بِمَا يَكْرَهُونَ. فَلَمّا رَضِيَ مِنْهُمْ قال: أبشروا، قد قتلنا أصحاب محمّد مَقْتَلَةً لَمْ يُقْتَلْ مِثْلُهَا فِي زَحْفٍ قَطّ، وَجَرَحْنَا مُحَمّدًا فَأَثْبَتْنَاهُ بِالجِرَاحِ، وَقَتَلْت رَأْسَ الكَتِيبَةِ حَمْزَةُ. وَتَفَرّقَ النّاسُ فِي كُلّ وَجْهٍ بِالشّمَاتَةِ بِقَتْلِ أَصْحَابِ مُحَمّدٍ وَإِظْهَارِ السّرُورِ، وَخَلَا جُبَيْرُ بنُ مُطْعِمٍ بِوَحْشِيّ فَقَالَ: اُنْظُرْ مَا تَقُولُ! قَالَ وَحْشِيّ: قَدْ وَاَللهِ صَدَقْت. قَالَ: أَقَتَلَتْ حَمْزَةَ؟ قَالَ: قَدْ وَاَللهِ زَرَقْته بِالمِزْرَاقِ فِي بَطْنِهِ حَتّى خَرَجَ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ، ثُمّ نُودِيَ فَلَمْ يُجِبْ، فَأَخَذْت كَبِدُهُ وَحَمَلْتهَا إلَيْك لِتَرَاهَا. قَالَ: أَذْهَبْت حُزْنَ نِسَائِنَا، وَبَرّدْت حَرّ قُلُوبِنَا! فَأَمَرَ يَوْمئِذٍ نِسَاءَهُ بِمُرَاجَعَةِ الطّيبِ والدّهْنِ.
وخلاصة القول:
أن وحشياً هو من قتل حمزة - رضي الله عنه -، وقيل: إن الذي أمره بذلك هند بنت عتبة، وقيل: ابْنَة الحَارِثِ بنِ عَامِرِ بنِ نَوْفَلٍ، وقيل: جُبير بن مُطعم.
والصواب أنه جبير بن مطعم كما في رواية الإمام البخاري. ولا يوجد فيها أنه تمّ التمثيل بجثته وبقر بطنه واستخراج كبده منه!!
وقد اختلف أيضاً فيمن مثّل بجثة حمزة - رضي الله عنه -:
فقيل وحشي، وقيل هند، وقيل: معاوية بن المُغِيرَةِ بن أبي العاص بن أمية.
والأكثر أنّ وحشياً هو من بقر بطن حمزة، وأخذ كبده.
واختلف إلى من حمل وحشي كبد حمزة:
فقيل حمله إلى هند بنت عتبة، وقيل إلى سيّده جبير بن مطعم.
فإن صحّ أن وحشياً بقر بطن حمزة واستخرج كبده فيكون حمله إلى سيّده الذي أمره بأن يقتله، وهو جبير بن مطعم.
ولم يثبت أنّ هند بنت عتبة مثّلت بجثته أو لاكت كبده!!
ويُعارض هذا ما رُوي في الصحيح أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يعاتب هنداً على فعلتها إن ثبت ذلك عنها، ولم يعاتب جبير بن مطعم، بل كان يُحبّه ويرافقه.
وإعراضه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن وحشي بعدما أسلم لقتله حمزة، ولم يعاتب من أمره بذلك؛ لأنهم كانوا في جاهلية، وكان الابن يقاتل أباه في بدر، ووحشي قاتل حمزة المباشر، ومن أمره هو المتسبب، وحين يقتل العبد سيداً ليس كما يقتل السادة بعضهم، وقد قتل وحشي حمزة غيلة وغدراً لا مبارزة.
ولو صحّ أنهم مثلوا بجثته أو أن هنداً لاكت كبده لفعل فيهم كما فعل بوحشيّ؛ والله أعلم.
وفي «صحيح البخاري» (9/66) من حديث عَائِشَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا، قَالَتْ: جَاءَتْ هِنْدٌ بِنْتُ عُتْبَةَ بنِ رَبِيعَةَ فَقَالَتْ: «يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهِ، مَا كَانَ عَلَى ظَهْرِ الأَرْضِ أَهْلُ خِبَاءٍ أَحَبَّ إِلَيَّ أَنْ يَذِلُّوا مِنْ أَهْلِ خِبَائِكَ، وَمَا أَصْبَحَ اليَوْمَ عَلَى ظَهْرِ الأَرْضِ أَهْلُ خِبَاءٍ أَحَبَّ إِلَيَّ أَنْ يَعِزُّوا مِنْ أَهْلِ خِبَائِكَ».
والنبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يطلب وحْشِيّ بن حَرْبٍ قَاتِلِ حَمْزَةَ بِشَيْءٍ عَمَلًا بِقَوْلِهِ تعالى: {قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ يَنْتَهُوا يُغْفَرْ لَهُمْ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ} [الأنفال: 38].
·       الرد على أفراخ المسعري!
وأما ما ينشره بعض أفراخ المسعري، فهذا أوان هدمه:
- قال في العنوان: "أسماء الصحابة الذين كانوا يصفون هند بآكلة الأكباد: علي بن أبي طالب، الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب، والمغيرة بن نوفل بن الحارث، وعلقمة بن قيس النخعي".
قلت: هؤلاء ليس كلهم صحابة!! وبعضهم من صغار الصحابة! على أن المحتج بما ساقه من روايات جاهل مركب!!
أما المغيرة بن نوفل بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم الهاشمي.
فقال أبو عمر ابن عبدالبر: "ولد قبل الهجرة. وقيل: ولد بعدها بأربع سنين".
وذكره ابن شاهين في الصّحابة.
والمغيرة هذا كان قاضياً بالمدينة في خلافة عثمان، ثم كان مع عليّ في حروبه، وهو الّذي طرح على ابن ملجم القطيفة لما ضرب عليّا، فأمسكه وضرب به الأرض، ونزع منه سيفه وسجنه حتى مات على منزلته.
وأما علقمة بن قيس بن عبد اللَّه بن مالك بن علقمة بن سلامان النخعي: أبو شبل الكوفي الفقيه، فهو مخضرم، أدرك الجاهلية والإسلام.
* ذكر الجاهل رواية نسب فيها إلى عليّ أنه سمى هنداً بهذا الاسم!
- قالوا: "الرواية الأولى: عن علي بن أبي طالب. أخرج النسائي في سننه الكبرى (ج5/ص167/ح8576)، وهو بعينه في خصائص علي (ص:191/202): [أَخْبَرَنِي مُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ صَالِحٍ قَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ هَاشِمٍ الْجَنْبِيُّ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ كَعْبٍ الْقُرَظِيِّ، عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ بْنَ قَيْسٍ قَالَ: قُلْتُ لِعَلِيٍّ: «تَجْعَلُ بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ ابْنِ آكِلَةِ الْأَكْبَادَ حَكَمًا» قَالَ: إِنِّي كُنْتُ كَاتِبَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَوْمَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  ، فَكَتَبَ هَذَا مَا صَالَحَ عَلَيْهِ مُحَمَّدٌ رَسُولُ اللهِ، وَسُهَيْلُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو فَقَالَ سُهَيْلٌ: «لَوْ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّهُ رَسُولُ اللهِ مَا قَاتَلْنَاهُ، امْحُهَا» فَقُلْتُ: «هُوَ وَاللهِ رَسُولُ اللهِ، وَإِنْ رَغِمَ أَنْفُكَ، لَا، وَاللهِ لَا أَمْحُهَا» فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، «أَرِنِي مَكَانَهَا، فَأَرَيْتُهُ فَمَحَاهَا» وَقَالَ: «أَمَا إِنَّ لَكَ مِثْلَهَا، سَتَأْتِيهَا وَأَنْتَ مُضْطَرٌّ»؛
فأقول: هذا حديث حسن قوي، لأن رجال الإسناد ثقات عن آخرهم لم يرد في أحد منهم كلام يعتد به، إلا في أبي مالك عمرو بن هاشم الجنبي.
فقد جاء في موسوعة أقوال الإمام أحمد في الجرح والتعديل (6/282): [(*) قال عبدالله بن أحمد: سئل أبي عن أبي مالك الجنبي، فقال: كان صدوقا، لم يكن صاحب حديث. قال أبي: وقدمنا الكوفة وهو حي، ومعنا له كتاب الفرائض عن محمد بن سالم فلم نسمع منه، سمعناه من يزيد بن هارون، ثم ترك أبي حديث محمد بن سالم في الفرائض. ((العلل)) (4146]؛
قول الإمام أحمد: (لم يكن صاحب حديث) يعني أنه لم يكن متفرغاً له، مختصاً به: وهذا ظاهر من تتبع روايته فكثير منها في (التفسير)، و(السيرة والمغازي)، و(فتاوى الفقهاء) ومن ذلك كتاب الفرائض عن محمد بن سالم المذكور نصا في كلام أحمد.
*فقد جاء في العلل الكبير للترمذي [ترتيب علل الترمذي الكبير (ص:395)]: [وسألت محمداً عن أبي مالك الجنبي، فقال: أبو مالك عمرو بن هاشم الجنبي، مقارب الحديث]، وكذا في النسخة الأخرى لعلل الترمذي الكبير (1/133/140)"انتهى.
قلت:
أولاً: هذا الجاهل كتب في العنوان: "أسماء الصحابة الذين كانوا يصفون هند بآكلة الأكباد"، ثم ذكر "علي بن أبي طالب"!
واستدل بهذه الرواية! وهذه الرواية ليس فيها أن علياً هو من نعت هنداً بذلك! وإنما هو قول علقمة بن قيس، وهو ليس بصحابي، وهذه الرواية لم تثبت!! وهي ما يأتي:
ثانياً: قوّى الحديث وحاول رفع حال الجنبي!! فعمل نفسه ناقداً يفسر كلام الأئمة النقاد كما يحلو له!!!
وذلك لأنه لم يجد من يمشي حال الجنبي هذا! فأعرض عن كلام أهل العلم فيه! وكأن أحداً لم يتكلم فيه!! وهذا قمة التدليس والتلبيس!!!
ولا أدري كيف فهم أن قول الإمام أحمد: "لم يكن صاحب حديث" أنه لم يكن متفرغا له، مختصا به!!!
لا علاقة للتفرغ بكلام الإمام أحمد! وإنما قصد الإمام أحمد أنه ليس من محامل الحديث، يعني هو ضعيف فيه! وقوله فيه: "صدوق" أي في دينه، بمعنى أنه عدل لا يكذب.
وقول هذا الجاهل بأنه لم يكن مختصا بالحديث واختصاصه كان في التفسير والسيرة وفتاوى الفقهاء! فهذا مما لا ينقضي منه العجب!!
فما أجهل من يقول هذا!!
فروايات التفسير والسيرة وأقوال الفقهاء تدخل في روايات الحديث، ولا يوجد من يختص بهذه دون تلك!
ثم تضخيمه لهذا الأمر بقوله: "من تتبع رواياته فكثير منها في التفسير..." فهذا فيه مبالغة قد تصل إلى الكذب!!! فما رواه في هذه الأبواب قليل جداً.
وما نقله عن الترمذي عن محمد: "مقارب الحديث"، فأكاد أجزم أنه لا يعرف من محمدا هذا؟!!
إنه محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري، وقوله هذا في الجنبي "مقارب الحديث" وهو مصطلح تتجاذبه آخر مرتبة من مراتب التعديل وأول مرتبة من مراتب التجريح، وهو إلى التجريح أقرب، يخالفه ما صرّح به البخاري في "تاريخه الكبير" (6/381) في الجنبي هذا حيث قال: "عَمْرو بن هاشم أَبُو مالك الجنبي عَنِ ابن إِسْحَاق: فِيهِ نظر".
وقول البخاري عن الراوي: "فيه نظر" يعني هالك.
وقد أورده العقيلي في «الضعفاء» (3/294) ونقل قول البخاري فيه، وأورد له حديثاً منكراً.
وقال الإمام مسلم في «الكنى والأسماء» (2/755): "أبو ماك عمرو بن هاشم الجنبي عن محمد بن إسحاق: ضعيف الحديث".
وقال ابن أبي حاتم في «الجرح والتعديل» (6/267): سألت أبي عنه؟ فقال: "لين الحديث يكتب حديثه".
وقال ابن حبان في «المجروحين» (2/77): "كَانَ مِمَّن يقلب الْأَسَانِيد ويروي عَن الثِّقَات مَا لا يشبه حَدِيثه الأَثْبَات لا يَجُوز الِاحْتِجَاج بِخَبَرِهِ".
وعليه فروايته التي احتج بها فرخ المسعري منكرة!!!

وأما كتاب الفرائض عن محمد بن سالم فمحمد بن سالم هذا ليس بثقة! ولهذا تركوا كتابه هذا في الفرائض!
قال ابن سعد: "مُحَمَّدُ بنُ سَالِمٍ أَبُو سَهْلٍ الْعَبْسِيُّ صَاحِبُ الفَرَائِضِ وَكَانَ ضَعِيفًا كَثِيرَ الْحَدِيثِ".
- ثم ساق فرخ المسعري "الرواية الثانية: عن الحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب".
قال: "*فقد جاء في المعجم الكبير للطبراني (3/81/2727): حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ، (ح) وَحَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ سَلْمٍ الرَّازِيُّ، قَالَا: ثنا عَبَّادُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ الْأَسَدِيُّ، ثنا عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَابِسٍ، عَنْ بَدْرِ بْنِ الْخَلِيلِ أَبِي الْخَلِيلِ، عَنْ أَبِي كَبِيرٍ، قَالَ: كُنْتُ جَالِسًا عِنْدَ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ، فَجَاءَهُ رَجُلٌ، فَقَالَ: لَقَدْ سَبَّ عِنْدَ مُعَاوِيَةَ عَلِيًّا رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُمَا سَبًّا قَبِيحًا رَجُلٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ مُعَاوِيَةُ يَعْنِي ابْنَ حُدَيْجٍ تَعْرِفُهُ؟ قَالَ: نَعَمْ. قَالَ: إِذَا رَأَيْتَهُ فَائْتِنِي بِهِ. قَالَ: فَرَآهُ عِنْدَ دَارِ عَمْرِو بْنِ حُرَيْثٍ، فَأَرَاهُ إِيَّاهُ، قَالَ: أَنْتَ مُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ حُدَيْجٍ؟ فَسَكَتَ فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ ثَلَاثًا، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «أَنْتَ السَّبَّابُ عَلِيًّا عِنْدَ ابْنِ آكِلَةِ الْأَكْبادِ، أَمَا لَئِنْ وَرَدْتَ عَلَيْهِ الْحَوْضَ، وَمَا أَرَاكَ تَرِدُهُ، لَتَجِدَنَّهُ مُشَمِّرًا حَاسِرًا ذِرَاعَيْهِ يَذُودُ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ عَنْ حَوْضِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، كَمَا تُذَادُ غَرِيبَةُ الْإِبِلِ عَنْ صَاحِبِهَا، قَوْلُ الصَّادِقِ الْمَصْدُوقِ أَبِي الْقَاسِمِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ»].
ثم قال فرخ المسعري: "الحديث حسن جيد" انتهى.
قلت: انظروا إلى هذا الدجّال الكذاب!!
أين الكلام على رواة الحديث؟!!
وكيف حكمت عليه بأنه حسن جيد! وهو إسناد منكر!!!
فعباد بن يعقوب هو: الأسدي الرواجني، وهو من رؤوس الشيعة الغلاة!!
قال عبدالرحمن ابن أبي حاتم: سئل أبي عنه؟ فقال: "كوفي شيخ".
ونقل المزي والذهبي عنه أنه قال فيه: "شيخ ثقة"!!!
ومصطلح "شيخ" وحده عند أبي حاتم يعني = ضعيف!
وقال ابن عدي في «الكامل في ضعفاء الرجال» (5/559) بعد أن ذكر له بعض المناكير: "وعباد بن يعقوب معروف في أهل الكوفة، وفيه غلو فيما فيه من التشيع، وروى أحاديث أنكرت عليه في فضائل أهل البيت وفي مثالب غيرهم".
قلت: وهذا الحديث مما يقوي بدعته في التشيع! ومن كان كذلك رد حديثه الذي يقوي فيه بدعته.
وأما علي بن عابس فهو واهٍ!
قال عباس الدوري: سَمِعت يحيى بن معين يَقُول: "علي بن عَابس لَيْسَ بِشَيْء".
وقال الجوزجاني في «أحوال الرجال» (ص: 83): "علي بن عابس ضعيف الحديث واهي".
وقال النسائي: "علي بن عباس ضعيف".
وقال ابن حبان في «المجروحين» (2/105): "كَانَ مِمَّن فحش خَطؤُهُ وَكثر وهمه فيا يرويهِ فَبَطل الِاحْتِجَاج بِهِ".
وقال الساجي: "عنده مناكير".
وذكره البخاري والعقيلي وأبو العرب وابن شاهين في جملة الضعفاء.
وقال ابن عبدالرحيم التبان: "ليس بثقة".
وفي كتاب الجرح والتعديل عن الدارقطني: "يعتبر به".
وفي كتاب ابن الجارود: "ليس بشيء".
[إكمال تهذيب الكمال لمغلطاي: (9/349)].
وأما بدر بن خليل الأسدي فليس بالقوي.
قال العباس ابن محمد الدوري: سمعت يحيى بن معين يقول: "بدر بن خليل الأسدي ثقة".
وقال في رواية: "هُوَ صَالح الحَدِيث"، يعني = يكتب حديثه للاعتبار.
وقال أبو حاتم الرازي: "شيخ"، يعني = ليّن الحديث.
ووقع في مطبوع الكتاب تحريف!
"عن أبي كبير"!! والصواب: "عن أبي كثير".
وأبو كثير هذا مجهول! لا يُعرف إلا في هذه الرواية!
قال الذهبي في «المقتنى في سرد الكنى» (2/30): "أبو كثير عن الحسن بن علي، وعنه بدر بن الخليل".

والحديث رواه أيضاً ابن سعد في «الطبقات الكبرى» (1/332) عن علي بن محمد المدائني، عن قيس بن الربيع، عن بدر بن الخليل، عن مولى الحسن بن علي، قال: قال الحسن بن علي: أتعرف معاوية بن حديج، فذكره.
ومولى الحسن سماه علي بن عابس في الرواية السابقة "أبو كثير" وهو مجهول.
- ثم ساق فرخ المسعري "الرواية الثالثة: عن المغيرة بن نوفل"!
قال: "*جاء في الطبقات الكبرى (12/230): [أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ أَبِي فُدَيْكٍ الْمَدِينِيُّ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ، أَنَّ أُمَامَةَ بِنْتَ أَبِي الْعَاصِ قَالَتْ: لِلْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ نَوْفَلِ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ "إِنَّ مُعَاوِيَةَ قَدْ خَطَبَنِي فَقَالَ لَهَا: (تَزَوَّجِينَ ابْنَ آكِلَةِ الْأَكْبَادِ فَلَوْ جَعَلْتِ ذَلِكَ إِلَيَّ) قَالَتْ: نَعَمْ قَالَ: قَدْ تَزَوَّجْتُكِ". قَالَ ابْنُ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ: فَجَازَ نِكَاحُهُ]؛
وهو بعينه في الإصابة في تمييز الصحابة (12/29)؛
قال: "*المغيرة بن نوفل بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب الهاشمي، أبو يحيى: جاء في تاريخ الإسلام [ت بشار (2/444/63)]: [ولد على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قبيل الهجرة أو بعدها، كنيته أبو يحيى. تزوج بعد مقتل عليّ رضي الله عنه بأمامة بنت أبي العاص بن الربيع، فأولدها يحيى، وكان ولي القضاء في خلافة عثمان وشهد صفين مع عليّ. وكان شديد القوة، وهو الذي ألقى على عبد الرحمن بن ملجم بساطا لما رآه يحمل على الناس، ثم احتمله وضرب به الأرض، وأخذ منه السيف. له حديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، رواه أولاده عنه. وذكره أبو نعيم في الصحابة]"انتهى.
قلت: أهكذا يكون الكلام على الروايات؟!!!
فالذي في الإصابة هي رواية ابن سعد نفسها، نقلها ابن حجر عنه، فلا داعي للقول: "وهو بعينه في الإصابة"!
وهذا إسناد مرسل ضعيف!
مُحَمَّد بن عبدالرحمن بن المغيرة بن الحارث بن أَبي ذئب ثقة توفي سنة (158هـ)، فروايته هذه مرسلة، ولم يُبيّن عمّن رواها.
قال أَحْمَد: "ابن أَبي ذئب كان ثقة، صدوقاً أفضل من مالك بن أنس، إلا أن مالكاً أشد تنقية للرجال منه، ابن أَبي ذئب كان لا يُبالي عن من يُحدّث".
والراوي عنه مُحَمَّد بن إِسْمَاعِيل بن أبي فديك ثِقَة مَشْهُور، إلا أن ابن سعد قال فيه: "ليس بحجة".
وقال عباس الدوري: سَأَلت يحيى عَن ابن أَبي فديك؟ فقال: "كَانَ أروى النَّاس عَن ابن أَبي ذِئْب، وهُوَ ثِقَة".
والقصة مشهورة معروفة دون لفظ: «ابن آكِلَةِ الْأَكْبَادِ».
قال عمر بن شبّة: حدثنا علي بن محمد النّوفلي، عن أبيه: أنه حدثه عن أهله: «أنّ عليّا لما حضرته الوفاة قال لأمامة بنت العاص: إني لا آمن أن يخطبك هذا الطاغية بعد موتي - يعني معاوية -، فإن كان لك في الرجال حاجة فقد رضيت لك المغيرة بن نوفل عشيراً. فلما انقضت عدّتها كتب معاوية إلى مروان يأمره أن يخطبها عليه، وبذل لها مائة ألف دينار، فأرسلت إلى المغيرة: إن هذا قد أرسل يخطبني، فإن كان لك بنا حاجة فأقبل، فخطبها إلى الحسن فزوجها منه».
قال ابن حجر في «الإصابة» (8/25): "قلت: النوفلي ضعيف جداً مع انقطاع الإسناد، والراويّ مجهول فيه، لكن قال أبو عمر: روى هيثم عن داود بن أبي هند عن الشعبي، قال: كانت أمامة عند عليّ فذكر معنى ما تقدم سواء، كذا قال. وأخرجه ابن سعد عن الواقدي بمعناه".
ثم ساق رواية ابن سعد عن ابن أبي فديك التي فيها لفظ: «ابن آكلة الأكباد»!
وقال الزّبير بن بكّار: "خطب معاوية أمامة بنت أبي العاص بن الربيع بعد قتل عليّ، فجعلت أمرها للمغيرة بن نوفل فتوثق منها ثم زوّجها نفسه، فماتت عنده".
وقيل إن الذي تزوجها هو: أبو الهياج بن أبي سفيان بن الحارث.
قال الدّارقطنيّ في كتاب «الإخوة»: "تزوجها بعد عليّ المغيرة بن نوفل. وقيل: بل تزوجها بعده أبو الهياج بن أبي سفيان بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب". [الإصابة: (6/159)].
ويُروى هذا اللفظ «ابن آكلة الأكباد» في بعض أحاديث الفتن!
روى نُعيم بن حماد في «الفتن» (1/295) (866) قال: حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُاللَّهِ بنُ مَرْوَانَ، عَنْ أَرْطَاةَ، عَنْ تُبَيْعٍ، عَنْ كَعْبٍ، قَالَ: «يَهْزِمُ السُّفْيَانِيُّ الجَمَاعَةَ مَرَّتَيْنِ، وَيَقْبَلُ الْجِزْيَةَ، وَيَسْبِي الذُّرِّيَّةَ، وَلَيَذْبَحَنَّ امْرَأَةً مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ، بِهَا يَبْقُرُ بُطُونَ مَنْ يَبْقُرُ مِنْ نِسَاءِ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ، ثُمَّ يَمُوتُ، ثُمَّ يَثُورُ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِ تِلْكَ المَرْأَةِ ثَائِرٌ بَعْدَ أَعْوَامِ يُدْعَى عَبْدُاللَّهِ، مَا عَبَدَ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَطُّ، أَخْبَثُ البَرِيَّةِ، مُشَوَّهٌ مَلْعُونٌ، مَنْ تَبِعَهُ وَدَعَا إِلَيْهِ يَلْعَنُهُ أَهْلُ السَّمَاءِ وَأَهْلُ الْأَرْضِ، وَهُوَ ابنُ آكِلَةِ الْأَكْبَادِ، يَأْتِي دِمَشْقَ، فَيَجْلِسُ عَلَى مِنْبَرِهَا، فَيَشْتَعِلُ أَمْرُهُ بِحِمْصَ، وَيُوقَدُ بِدِمَشْقَ، وَذَلِكَ إِذَا خُلِعَ مِنْ بَنِي الْعَبَّاسِ رَجُلَانِ، وَهُمَا الْفَرْعَانِ، وَعِنْدَ اخْتِلَافِ الثَّانِي خُرُوجُ السُّفْيَانِيِّ  ، حَدِيثَ السِّنِّ، جَعْدَ الشَّعْرِ، أَبْيَضَ مَدِيدَ الْجِسْمِ، أُصْبُعُهُ الوُسْطَى شَلَّاءُ، يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهُمْ وَقَعَاتٌ بِالشَّامِ، وَيَسْبِي نِسَاءَ بَنِي العَبَّاسِ، حَتَّى يُورِدَهُنَّ دِمَشْق».
قلت: هذا حديثٌ منكرٌ جداً!
وعبدالله بن مروان من شيوخ نُعيم المجاهيل! وقد روى عنه ثمانية وسبعين خبراً في كتابه، وهي منكرة! ونُعيم بن حمّاد يروي عن كثير من الشيوخ المجاهيل، وقد سرد أسماء جماعة منهم الحافظ مغلطاي في «إكمال تهذيب الكمال».
وتُبَيع الحِميري ابن امرأة كعب الأحبار، من التابعين، قرأ الكتب القديمة وحدّث عن كعب كثيراً من الأخبار، وهو صاحب الملاحم. ويروي نُعيم بن حماد في كتابه "الفتن" من طريقه عشرات الروايات في الملاحم وأخبار بني أمية وبني العباس وأخبار آخر الزمان وغيرها! وكلّ أخباره منكرة ومكذوبة!
والخلاصة أنه لا يصح أي حديث أو أثر فيه لفظ: «ابن آكلة الأكباد»!
·       نتائج وفوائد:
1- لا تكاد تجد كتابا يُترجم لحمزة بن عبد المطلب - رضي الله عنه - إلا ويذكر أن هند بنت عتبة لاكت كبده! وقد رُوي في ذلك بعض الأحاديث المرفوعة! ولا يصح فيها حديث! وكثير من الأحاديث المروية في ذلك مرسلة ضعيفة!
2- أصل كلّ الروايات المرفوعة والمرسلة ما قاله عروة بن الزبير في «مغازيه»: "ووجدوا حمزة بن عبد المطلب عمّ النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قد بُقر بطنه، واحتملت كَبدُهُ، حملها وحشيٌّ، وهو قتله، وشقّ بطنه، يذهب بكبده إلى هند بنت عتبة في نذرٍ نذرته حين قتل أباها يوم بدر"!
ومغازي عروة بن الزبير كلها مرسلة.
3- نقل ابن إسحاق عن هند وغيرها بعض الأشعار في ذلك، والذي يظهر لي أنها ليست جاهلية! وكأنها منتحلة بناء على انتشار القصة!
4- محصّل الروايات أن هند بن عتبة أرادت الانتقام لمقتل أبيها عتبة بن ربيعة في بدر لأن من قتله هو حمزة بن عبد المطلب - رضي الله عنه -.
5- اختلفت الروايات أيضاً فيمن مثّل بجثة حمزة - رضي الله عنه -:
فقيل وحشي، وقيل هند، وقيل: معاوية بن المُغِيرَةِ بن أبي العاص بن أمية، وقتله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منصرفه من أحد فِيمَا ذكر الزُّبَيْر بن بكّار.
وقيل إن وَحْشِيّا كان عَبْدًا لِابْنَةِ الحَارِثِ بنِ عَامِرِ بنِ نَوْفَلٍ، وكان قُتل يوم بدر، وهي من دفعته لقتل حمزة.
6- في «صحيح البخاري» أن الذي دفع وحشياً لقتل حمزة ليست هند بنت عتبة! وإنما هو: جُبَيْرُ بنُ مُطْعِم بن عَدي؛ لأن حمزة قتل عمّه طُعَيْمَةَ بنَ عَدِيِّ بنِ الخِيَارِ بِبَدْرٍ، ولا يوجد في روايته أنه تمّ التمثيل بجثته وبقر بطنه واستخراج كبده منه!!
7- رُوي أنّ وحشياً حمل كبد حمزة لسيده جبير بن مطعم لا لهند بنت عتبة! وهذا مما يؤيد الرواية أن الذي دفعه لقتل حمزة هو جبير فحمل له كبد حمزة ليريه إياه.
8- الأقرب أنّ وحشياً هو من بقر بطن حمزة، وأخذ كبده، وحمله إلى سيّده الذي أمره بأن يقتله، وهو جبير بن مطعم.
9- لم يثبت أنّ هند بنت عتبة مثّلت بجثة حمزة أو لاكت كبده!
10- لو صحّ أن هنداً هي من أشارت على وحشي لقتل حمزة، فلم يعاتبها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على فعلتها - إن ثبتت-، ولم يعاتب جبير بن مطعم، بل كان يُحبّه ويرافقه.
11- لا يصح أي حديث مرفوع أو أثر عن صحابي أو تابعي فيه لفظ: «آكلة الأكباد» أو «ابن آكلة الأكباد»!

وكتب: خالد الحايك
11 رمضان 1440هـ*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=377591

----------


## احمد ابو انس

((إزاحةُ الغُمّةِ في بيانِ ضِعفِ قِصّةٍ أكُلُّ هِندٍ مِن كبِدِ حمزةِ))

https://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=322463

----------

